

I'm looking for Android and iOS's developer - laykath

I am an entrepreneur and I&#x27;m looking for an iOS and Android&#x27;s developer. We have an idea already but we don&#x27;t have the knowledge. Send me a message and we talk about this ... kathdz10@gmail.com ....I live in Mexico City but if you live in another country that isn&#x27;t a problem
======
connector87
whats your idea, and why dont you have a passionate and local iOS and android
developer. those are insanely broad terms. you will be more sucessful in your
search if you list what you are looking for. Do you have a company? or an
idea? Do you need MySQL JavaScript, CSS, Ruby (cough-throwup sound)... or
striclty iOS and Android? like for what?

